# Error



## Bigbud (Jan 17, 2007)

Bk again with another problem

ok every time a page loads i get this msg at the bottom left of the screan sayin
DONE BUT WITH ERRORS ON PAGE whats this all about??? doesnt happen on any other site and to fair it can lag a little just thought this may have something to do with it any ideas? 

thanks


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 17, 2007)

what browser are you using.


----------



## chacha12 (Jan 17, 2007)

I use Netscape and I get a msg. in the top left
"error-Support-Growing-Marijuana" everything seems fine.


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 17, 2007)

rollitup said:


> what browser are you using.


 
*I am useing IE7 rollitup...*


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 17, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> *I am useing IE7 rollitup...*


I am using the same browser with the same problems.


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 17, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I am using the same browser with the same problems.


*must be something to do with IE7 then Major o-well im not changeing browser *
*just wanted to see if there was anything i could do to ger rid of it*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 17, 2007)

I will install IE7 and take a look, you guys should all be using Firefox anyways  it is a much better browser.


----------



## le1337need (Jan 17, 2007)

i agree with rollitup, join the firefox family =)


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 17, 2007)

rollitup said:


> you guys should all be using Firefox anyways


 
*going to have alook in to it and see what all the fuss is about as i have heard a lot of good things about FF but it a case of stick to what you know..*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 18, 2007)

IE7 tabs were stolen from firefox, try it out the speed of FF compared to IE7 is amazing.


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, i was a long IE user. Firefox is better in so many ways. they actually fix problems in a timely manner. and yes, they stole the tabs idea from firefox!\

Ever since i switched i havent had any problems.


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 20, 2007)

*ok I have tried out FF for the last 48 hours and have to say I just dont like it - it looks like an old IE6 which I never liked *

*IE7 is more streamlined and better looking then FF and this is the only site I have had problems with and its not that bad just a bit of righting in the corner so I have rolled back to IE7 and in till I find anything to match it I think im going to be staying with it*

*BIG up microsoft.....lol*


----------



## battosai (Jan 20, 2007)

microsoft has problems funding their quality assurance department.


----------

